

Programmer Creates An AI To (Not Quite) Beat NES Games (2013) - guybrushT
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/14/nes-robot/

======
breakingcups

      Murphy ran a few other games through it, including Tetris, and found that the program would eventually just pause itself rather than continue playing and lose, a tactic shared by annoying, over-competitive cousins around the world since 1985.

It appears the only winning move is not to play.

------
OliverSteenbuck
really, what isn't easy given those capabilities... ;)

